# Guitarist Seeks Band (kind of)



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

The move from Toronto is done. We're on our way into our slightly more permanent home next week in Kanata. Now I need to replace this gigantic hole in my life. I've done the tour Canada thing. The sideman gig. The we-only-play-originals indie band thing. At this point in my life (30, gainfully employed outside the music industry, with the first kid on the way) I just want to find some nice people to hang out with and play some music with every week. Covers? Sure! Originals? Why not! Fun? Absolutely! Want to drop it all, buy a van and drive around Canada? No thanks.

Anyone out there got something going that needs another guitar? Interested in starting something low key? PM me.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry I missed this post when you put it up. I'm just south of downtown, and would like to get together with some local guys if there is some interest. 

I'm not a particularly good guitar player (if its got more than 3 chords, i'm cooked), but i've been playing poorly for a long time and i've picked up a lots of interesting gear.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Bump.

I'm still searching.

I've hooked up with some nice blokes over the past couple of weeks. Nothing quite fit right though. Sorry to you guys learning the ropes but I'm really looking to play with peers. Not meant as a jab. We all started some place. Right now I can't spend a lot of with music so the time I do dedicate to it has to be quality time for me.

Some things I've figured out playing around these past couple of weeks: I'm definitely looking for people to play rock. 80's and 90's alternative fare plus some jam band stuff like Phish, Jimmy Swift. That stuff really floats my boat. A little Stevie Wonder and AWB when you need to shake yer butt. If the whole thing led to a cover band gig from time to time I'd be happy with that: I like free beer.


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

*still looking*

Too bad you're not close to mississauga


----------

